# VA-Lucy-Beautiful Golden Girl's time running out



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Heard on Lucy's Facebook thread that someone is fostering Lucy to ADOPT her, but IF it doesn't work out there is a WONDERFUL WOMAN named Meg in Pennsylvania that wants to adopt her!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19337549.59333.237760179614133&type=3&theater


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news!! Hoping the rest of her life is one filled with love and companionship.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry I didn't see this before! I must have missed it. She was being held only an hour away from me! I am glad she is now in foster care... hopefully she can ind the right home!


----------

